# RCA DVR 80 guide problems



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

My RCA DVR80 has lost all it's program guide info. It shows "To Be Announced" for all shows on all channels. I'm not sure what to do to get my program info back, anybody have any suggestions? Other than the guide it seems to be working normally, can watch any channel with either tuner and watch the buffer OK. Recording anything will be impossible because there are no shows or times.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

You might try a full reset. Unplug it, wait 30 sec or more, plug it back in. See if it will get the guide info then.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If reset doesn't work go into Messages & Setup, select Restart/Rest then select Clear Program Info & TODO list.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, guys. Before I posted I pulled the power cord and it didn't seem to do anything. Checking later, I found that the guide was coming back slowly. It freaked me out a little, I've never had a problem with this one.


----------

